

Demiba - Watch music videos live: a Node.js project a friend and I built - hhaidar
http://demiba.com/

======
hhaidar
All of the channels on the site are live.

For example, if you head over to:

<http://demiba.com/radio/lykke-li/>

it'll make you a new session and you can share that URL with somebody and
watch with them.

If you just want an Artist's songs, you can go the an artist page:

<http://demiba.com/artist/david-guetta>

If you want to listen to a mixture of similar songs, there's the radio
feature:

<http://demiba.com/radio/david-guetta>

